
Would Renaming Perl Save It from Terminal Unpopularity? - rwwmike
https://thenewstack.io/week-programming-renaming-perl-save-terminal-unpopularity/
======
rurban
Already done.

perl5 was forked to cperl.

And perl6 will be renamed to rakudo, officially. Very soon.

